
Rust alternatives to Top - threatofrain
https://www.wezm.net/v2/posts/2020/rust-top-alternatives/
======
threatofrain
> [https://github.com/cjbassi/ytop](https://github.com/cjbassi/ytop)

>
> [https://github.com/ClementTsang/bottom](https://github.com/ClementTsang/bottom)

> [https://github.com/bvaisvil/zenith](https://github.com/bvaisvil/zenith)

